# Question about warm water fishing in Cobb/Paulding area



## RatherbeFishing (Jun 18, 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for creeks/rivers/ponds/lakes with public access in the west Cobb/Paulding county area? I was looking to find a place to take my 3wt and catch some bream and small bass.

Not looking for any secret spots or honey holes, just a place to go wet a line that isn't too far from the house.

Thanks!


----------



## fishndoc (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, there are a couple of small ponds at the Lost Mountain park on Dallas Highway. Lots and lots of fishing pressure, but always good for some small bream and maybe a bass or two.


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 20, 2017)

When we lived there (Dallas) in the late 60s and early 70s we fished Raccoon and Pumpkinvine creeks a lot. I have no idea whether there's any public access now, back then no-one posted their land. We moved to the mountains when I was 13.


----------



## RatherbeFishing (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 29, 2017)

IDK-is Goldmine Lake still part of the WMA? I see it on Google Maps just southwest of the silver comet field (airport)...
I haven't been there since the mid-80s...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 29, 2017)

... Sweetwater Creek State Park just below I-20 near Thornton Road.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 3, 2017)

Etowah below 'Toona dam if you like a good float. Just need to be motorized to get back to ramp. Take out down at 41 is pretty rough.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 5, 2017)

Lost Mt Park lake feeds my neighborhood pond, and we have some hogs. Also Laurel Park in the City Of Marietta has a small pond.


----------



## Burger74 (Jul 14, 2017)

white oak park off 61 in dallas has three ponds loaded with bream and a few small bass. any top water fly and you can catch a ton.


----------



## fflintlock (Jul 16, 2017)

Just south of New Georgia, on 61, make a left onto Sweetwater church rd. They call it lilly pad lake, for good reason too...
It's privately owned and cost $5.00 a head to get in. There's actually 3 separate bodies of water. I take my kayak or canoe down there when ever i get a chance. There's plenty of bank fishing available as well. You can tear up some bass and bluegill out there. I've never caught any huge bass, but the small ones are plentiful.


----------

